

Do we need the crouch ability in our game? - Ideka
http://theastrocrew.tumblr.com/post/86224547688/do-we-need-the-crouch-ability-in-our-game

======
wudf
I've seen games that feature increased firing precision while crouched. The
mechanic can lead to changes in pacing and ammunition spending. I personally
like it. But why not just have Hold to Crouch as default? Players who set it
to toggle will have forced awareness of the setting and the relevant button.

------
omilu
I don't think you can make a fps without crouch, might as well take away jump
while your at it.

